# Mage, Griffin 25 or Big Baby Beast



## jad00by (28/11/16)

I'm trying to decide what RTA I should get, can't decide between these 3. Any personal experience with these would be much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/11/16)

Cant help but am looking forward to seeing what the folks say 

Nice avatar pic by the way @jad00by !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (28/11/16)

BIG BABY BEAST IS TOPS!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaZa05 (28/11/16)

I bought a mage from @OreO about a month back. I was vaping on a serpent mini 22 and 2 weeks later I sold the serpent and got a second mage to replace my Avo 24. The mage is an amazing little tank which gives great flavour and clouds. I am so confident that I'm going to keep the mage for a very long time that I have already bought 4 spare replacement glass in case anything happens.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Huffapuff (28/11/16)

I almost bought a mage a while back but the bizarre spinning deck put me off. 

So I got the griffin 25 mini instead and I'm so happy that I did. Big build deck, easiest wicking out of every tank I've tried, intelligent design and amazing flavour.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The_Rio (28/11/16)

I've used all 3 and to me the griffin 25 is my favorite, easy to build on, wicking can be tricky in the start but after about the second or third time you good to go, the flavor and vapor production is amazing, also it has a bigger tank than the baby and mage so won't have to keep filling juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD (28/11/16)

Mage is the way to go. I find the Griffin 25 series overall leaks randomly , I've had the 25, 25 mini and a 22... The Mage has NEVER given me problems, I love it and I even bought a second one. You really can't go wrong with the mage, the wicking is easier as well and the spinning deck is eliminated when you screw the tank onto a mod. 

Get a mage, you won't regret it and will probably live by the Mage lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rafique (28/11/16)

If you going 25mm do it right, serpent mini 25.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jad00by (28/11/16)

Awesome, thanks for the advice guys! Thinking of getting the Smok H-Priv to put it on, any experiences with the mod?


----------

